
Rescale (YC W12) raises $32M to bring high performance computing to cloud - gpoort
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/24/rescale-reels-in-32-million-series-b-to-bring-hpc-to-cloud/
======
OmarIsmail
Congrats Joris and the whole Rescale crew!

~~~
gpoort
Thank you Omar - we appreciate your support!

------
writepub
Is this tending on HN, on account of being a YC company? There's nothing in
the article, but PR.

~~~
sctb
Fundraising announcements (by YC companies or not) is its own sub-genre on
Hacker News. Generally they don't have so much information, but the news is of
interest to some readers for a variety of reasons.

